

Dancer 1.2000, finally out - asukrieh
http://www.backup-manager.org/pipermail/dancer-users/2010-November/000513.html

======
nodata
For anyone wondering what Dancer is: <http://www.perldancer.org/>

~~~
jsdk
No wonder Perl is dead if all they have is such a piss poor Sinatra ripoff.

~~~
misterm
Ignorance is bliss.

------
misterm
Dancer is very easy to get started with, and very simple to deploy. If you
have a small project with using perl in mind, it might be worth checking out.
The documentation is okay, but getting better surely. If you have any quick
questions about Dancer, I'd recommend checking out the project's IRC channel.

------
scalyweb
Congratulations on the stable release. When are you updating the website with
that that fancy new template I recall seeing a few months back?

~~~
asukrieh
Soon, very soon :) We'll provide a new kickass design as well, stay tuned ;)

------
drex
Don't let this poor project spoil Perl for you, instead take a look at
Catalyst, the number one Perl Web Framework with a gigantic community and
multiple books behind it. <http://www.catalystframework.org>

~~~
berntb
I have used Catalyst a bit, bought the book and appreciated it. I have never
used Dancer, but it look good; I'll probably learn it.

Otoh, what I _really_ don't like is a just created troll account, like yours.

~~~
drex
They had it coming, stealing code and ideas never ends well.

~~~
chromatic
How do you "steal" an idea, especially from a free software project?

~~~
berntb
chromatic? Received your new book from Amazon yesterday. :-)

A really nice overview, I'll recommend it and not only for newbies.

(-: I'm ashamed to admit it as a non-native English speaker, but the few pages
on Unicode is probably what will be most useful. :-)

------
drex
Looks like a cheap ripoff of Mojolicious.

<http://mojolicious.org> <https://github.com/kraih/mojo>

~~~
tszming
I think both frameworks share similar vision and there is no need to attack
each other.

~~~
drex
Looks more like Dancer took the vision from Mojolicious and butchered it.

~~~
asukrieh
No, the vision comes from Sinatra, not Mojo. The original blog post (French):
<http://www.sukria.net/fr/archives/2009/07/17/teaser/>

There are similarities though between both frameworks, but they are definitely
different.

Calling Dancer a rip-off is a bit easy, regarding all the community work that
has been done recently.

~~~
drex
By all measurements the community of Mojolicious seems a lot bigger. Just
because you rip another project off with 3 people doesn't make it any
better... just shows your lack of actual vision and focus.

